
Tiny-CNN: header-only, dependency-free deep learning framework for C++ - bokenator
https://github.com/nyanp/tiny-cnn
======
tunnuz
I haven't tried this, but if I were to try out deep learning for some project
I'd try this first. I'm a big fan of modern C++, headers only, dependency-less
libraries.

